# Balli Cerez



## e~shot

ingredients: Bee honey, pistachios, almonds, hazelnuts, caraway, pine nuts, walnuts, peanuts, coconut, radishseed, black cumin, apricot seed, and pollen.

Is anyone knows the benefit of having this?


----------



## Sofreto

Well, the benefit is putting off starvation. Looks look some good stuff!


----------



## e~shot

Sofreto said:


> Well, the benefit is putting off starvation. Looks look some good stuff!


Well this is what I read online

*"For everyone who wants to be young with a strong mind and nerves, for every old man who dreams to have his youth back."*​


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Yea right! -- Tex


----------



## Natty Fork

Supposedly tastes real good?

http://davescupboard.blogspot.com/2011/01/balli-cerez.html


----------



## capnjoe

I don't see any honey, Irfan! Just pickled nuts.
Your dentist might benefit, but you probably won't.


----------

